# CoE cancelled but student visa still active - working rights?



## Elmi (Apr 7, 2017)

Good afternoon! I'm hoping someone can help me with this question 

I was a student until I decided the course wasn't right for me, and my University cancelled my CoE. I'm still here, as I'm awaiting the decision of another visa application, which I lodged before the cancellation of my CoE. Immigration was notified immediately that I'm no longer studying, yet they never cancelled my student visa. Do I have working rights in Australia under these circumstances, since I'm technically still here on a student visa?

Thank you!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Check VEVO and daily.

If your student visa gets cancelled you will be in a spot of bother. 

IMMI I think will contact you for a response to the cancelled CoE and give you 28 days to respond.

What other visa have you applied for?


----------



## Elmi (Apr 7, 2017)

I applied for a partner visa. I am aware of the ramifications of a cancelled student visa, and I expected immigration to cancel it. They still could, although it's been many months now. 

I'm curious about my working rights (or lack thereof), in my current situation though, as I'm still technically on a student visa.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

VEVO should list your work rights.

IMMI don't seem to rush.


----------



## Elmi (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, that certainly seems to be the case! 

Thank you, I will be checking VEVO regularly. It says it's still in effect, with limited work entitlements so it appears nothing has changed as of yet.


----------



## deanmadoo (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi. I and my wife are thinking of doing the same thing as you, i.e. apply for partner visa and stopping her course. We are hoping for the same outcome as you. How far were you from the end date of your COE when they canceled your COE? And do you still have your student visa?


----------



## jeyversee (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi there, I am currently in the same position as yours. It has been few months since your last post - how did it go?


----------



## Juzzbcc (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey!!

I’m in the same situation. I already applied for the spouse visa and 2 days ago my college has been cancelled my COE. 

Can you help me??? Because I’m very worried!!!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

if you hold a substantive visa and lodge a valid application for an onshore partner visa, you will automatically be granted a bridging visa A. If the substantive visa is cancelled, the bridging visa A will also be cancelled, leaving you in a most difficult position.


----------

